# @ Alle



## Dok (7. März 2002)

Ich bin z. Z. sehr im Stress und habe leider nicht so viel Zeit für das AB wie Ihr gewohnt seit (Das haben einige wahrscheinlich auch schon gemerkt).
Ich bitte das zu entschuldigen!

Wenn Ihr fragen oder Probleme habt wendet eucht bitte an die Mod`s bzw einen der zwei Co-Admins (Lorddoki oder Franky) den auch Sie haben auf alle Systeme und einstellungen zugriff!

Ich danke euch für euer Verständnis!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. März 2002)

Null Problemo Martin. Es gibt nun mal Sachen die wichtiger sind.


----------



## wodibo (7. März 2002)

Wir sind da #6


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. März 2002)

Alles klar Dok.
Wenn die Arbeit ruft,ist das nun mal nicht zu ändern.
Es kommen auch wieder ruhigere Tage.
Deine Leute stehen hinter Dir.


----------



## Kunze (7. März 2002)

Hallo! Kein Problem Dok. Die Arbeit geht vor. Nach jedem Stress folgt eine Ruhephase.  #h


----------



## ollidi (7. März 2002)

Hey Dok,

warum hast Du ein schlechtes Gewissen???????

Der Job geht erstmal vor. Wenn Du im Urlaub bist, kannst Du Dich auch nicht selber um das Board kümmern. Hier hast Du doch weltklasse Unterstützung durch die Mod&acute;s und Co-Admin&acute;s.

Mach Dir man keinen Kopp und erstmal Deinen Job.


----------



## Ace (7. März 2002)

Genau Dok `n schlechtes Gewissen brauchst du wirklich nicht zu haben.
Läuft doch immer alles wie geschmiert #6


----------



## Kalle25 (8. März 2002)

Nach der sehr guten Arbeit, die Du hier mit der Umstellung geleistet hast, habne auch mal andere Dinge Priorität. Der Job geht vor! Mach Dir nur keinen Kopp.


----------



## Achim_68 (8. März 2002)

Mach Dir keine Sorgen, wir passen schon auf, dass niemand das Board klaut!!!!


----------



## Albatros (8. März 2002)

Hi Dok,

wir werden das Kind schon schaukeln. Mach Dir mal keinen Streß, die Arbeit geht schließlich vor:m


----------



## hecht24 (8. März 2002)

:q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. März 2002)

@ Dok

Da hat man doch vollstes Verständnis für !!! #6


----------

